# Which tree stand



## Wingnutcg (Oct 27, 2003)

I am getting into bow hunting this year and am looking to get a new tree stand. Which tree stand type do you like better for public land hunting a hang-on stand or ladder stand? Why?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Climber.

Ladders are awesome but stick out to the human eye and are commonly stole.

Hang on stands can be setup pretty discrete but you ladder can stick out and its a much higher chance of a slip and fall. But are cheaper if someone does steal them.

Climbers are awesome just sucks to carry a long way.


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

I use ladder stands. Just feel safer. I used to bow hunt strictly from tree stands but nowadays I like my pop up better for more comfort. No matter what you choose be sure to chain it to a tree. I've had a few stolen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Public land = climber. Too many scumbag thieves.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Why must it be a tree stand? Look into the highly effective, lightweight, and ultraportable Ghost Blind. No more than a minute to set up, and very mobile. Above all else, you virtually dissapear into the terrain. What an absolute rush having deer upwind from you at less that 10 yards and not know you are there. Check it out, you won't believe it's really there!


----------



## Wingnutcg (Oct 27, 2003)

I have a climber that is not bow friendly. I plan to use my blind when I have my daughter with me. I am looking at putting one out that I could quietly slide into that is bow friendly and allows for more range of movement. Looking for the ups and downs of bow hunting from each type of stand. I know both are stolen regularly.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

Wingnutcg,
My $0.02 is there are many stands out there that work great. Ladder stand vs climber vs loc on. Each have their advantages and disadvantages. Look at the big picture and weigh your options. Establish criteria in which you are going to pick what is going to be your best choice. Also if this is going to be your only stand you want to get the biggest bang for your buck. Primarily I look at the following factors.
1. Safety. 
2. Ease of use
3. Portability 
4. Noise
5. Versatility
6. Comfort
7. Cost

1. The stand must be well constructed not a cheap knock off. It must also be well designed so it doesn't slip on a tree either; climbing or when you are getting in it. Regardless if it is a hang-on, climber, or a ladder stand you have to feel safe and comfortable in it.
2. How easily it can be setup or taken down in the dark. How difficult is it to actually get up the tree. You want something that doesnt kill you.
3. How heavy is it to pack and how comfortable it is to carry with my other gear. You are going to carry it in and out of the woods along with your cloths, calls, scents, bow ect. 
4. How much noise is there made not only setting it up and taking it down but, packing it. Also if it going to make noise when you sit or stand or shift your weight.
5. Is the stand going to work everywhere I want to use it or just some places. For example in trees with limbs. Large trees, twisted crooked trees, ect.
6. How long can I sit in it. 
7. The big picture cost. If it is going to do everything you want spend a little extra for it. If you are happy with it the price wont matter. Plus if you pick a good stand it will last a long time. 
Ladder stand - in my opinion is not a good option for public land unless you are disabled. Plan to hunt in one spot a lot or over bait. They tend to be heavy, hard to transport and a pain to set up. Once up they are usually nice to hunt out of.

Climbers- are great for public land hunting. I have killed the majority of my deer out of a climber. They are extremely portable. They can be quite safe if you get one that gets a good bite in tree, plus you never step from steps to a platform. Which is where most falls occur. They are moderately quite to climb with depending if it is a sit down, stand up climber, and the type of tree you are climbing, and how strong you are. Disadvantages are the fact you need to have a tree with no limbs, and that is fairly straight. Getting the platform to be level when you get up to your hunting height takes practice judging the trees taper. You tend to get silhouetted in a climber more often because of this; you have to pick a spot with background cover. Also it can be a work out lifting the platform every time you go up or down the tree. You have to pull the entire stand up and down the tree every time. If hunt the evening and want to hunt there in the morning you have to either still go all the way down the tree with the stand and either carry it out or leave it at the bottom of the tree. Most are comfortable enough to sit all day. But pick a good one. I personally like summit climbers. Lone Wolf stands are also nice but have read they can be a little uncomfortable to sit for long periods of time. 

Loc-on stands  are also great for public land. If you pick a good one they rank high in all of the areas. But they have to be paired with a good climbing system. Whether it is steps or sticks they have to be quick, quite, light, and easy to use. From my experience this is more important than the actual loc-on stand you pick. I have used several different types of climbing system. Screw in steps, strap on steps, stack on sticks, and climbing sticks. The strap on and screw in steps are the lightest but take the longest to set up and can be hard on your feet and patients to set up. On state land you cannot use screw in steps so it either straps or nothing. Stack on steps work good, are safe, quite, and fast; but are a pain to pack in and out. I personally like sticks such as the ones lone wolf makes. They are light, fast to set up, quite, easy to use, can use them on any tree, safe and dont slip, rated for 350lbs, and I can pull the bottom 2 and leave the stand overnight or for a day or 2.

I would recommend for anyone just getting into bow hunting to go with a hang on tree stand and an awesome set of sticks. The reason being is I can hunt any type of tree. I find them easier to use and more quite than my climber. I can hang a stand 20 in less than 8 minutes, and make less noise. Plus I can leave my stand and pull my sticks to detour thieves if I want to. 

I would buy a set of 4 lone wolf sticks or 3 sticks and a couple strap on steps; for the bottom 2 steps just to get me up to 20. These stick weigh only 2.5lbs a section and are rock solid. I would also pick a light tree stand that was easy to pack. I personally like the following stands, Lone Wolf Assault at 11lbs is a great stand and rock solid. A Summit rsxHawk at 14lbs, solid and comfortable easy to set up with its hang on bracket system. . LocOn Limit or Wind Walker depending on how much they weigh; these stands are 8lbs or less. 

http://www.locontreestandsllc.com/limit.php 
http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shopping/
http://www.summitstands.com/non-cli...r-series-hang-on-stands/rsxhawk-hang-on-stand

If you have any question let me know. I only live about 45 minutes from TC if you want to try out both a climber vs. sticks & hang on. Good luck!

Regardless of what you pick please always wear a safety belt.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I like hang-on stands for versatility. The main issue for me is weight. I will give up comfort for weight because I hike in so far off the beaten trail. All my State land tree stands are 10 pounds or less. 
<----<<<


----------



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> Public land = climber. Too many scumbag thieves.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



Yes, way too many. I vote for a climber too.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Before you buy any stand hang-on or climber get a safety vest or harness. Most if not all new stands come with a harness now a days look at the safety vest they are much nicer.  

I use all 3. Hang on w ladder sticks, climber & ground blind. I don't use ladder stands because most of them are to short JMO.
I lease the property that I hunt so my routine is to set up hang-on stands at different locations along with ground blinds before the season starts. As the season progresses I will start to use my climber if need be to relocate based on the deers movement. 
Ground blinds are nice because of the comfort I have 2 set up for this season but I prefer being in the air off the ground.

If there is one thing that I have learned over the years with tree stands both hang-on and climber and that is you get what you pay for. I have given away and thrown out more stands than I care to admit. Save your money don't buy it because it's cheap read the reviews ask people what they use and why.

Recommendations: Everyone has an opinion and here's mine 
Hang-on stands Gorilla or Lone Wolf, Climber stands Lone Wolf


----------



## Roops (Oct 22, 2011)

I just bought a Ol'Man alumalite climber for like 170. packs up nice and tight. can't wait to get it up in a tree this october.


----------

